

Ask HN: Co-founder personals? - scheff

Do we have any kind of personals website for meeting co-founders?<p>I'm looking for a person with specific domain knowledge in my area (or country) and would like to post up a "in search of".  I checked out hackernewsers.com, but didn't have any luck.  It doesn't have to be tech specifically, just a site for "I'm entrepreneurial, and would like to meet -"
======
heelhook
You mean something like <http://founderdating.com/>? No, there isn't anything
like that. Go create it.

~~~
scheff
Ideally, yes, that's what I'm looking for. However, having completed the
application form, I am eventually told "Your application has been submitted
and Melbourne Area, Australia only needs 48 more applications to be unlocked".
So I'm guessing it's useless to me for the foreseeable future. Melbourne has
an extremely small pool of entrepreneurs, few of which read HN, even fewer who
would know about this website. So as a discovery tool, it has mostly failed
it's purpose.

------
soneill
CoFounderLabs.com is an option.

~~~
scheff
It appears to have been reclaimed as SEO bait.

